# Andy W's SWB Audi Sport Quattro



## Pulse D (Mar 26, 2005)

I thought i'd show a photo of Andy's new (old) car.....(he's sat next to me...lol) Some may recognise it as a Audi Sport Quattro, the basis of the Grp.B rally car. This is 1 of 18 Dialynx replica's... 

He's well happy with it, it sounds awesome & is in really good condition underneath for a 21 year old car.


----------



## MarkFTO (Jun 22, 2002)

Looks great... I've liked them ever since my dad had one of the original quattros back in the 80's.

Whats it like to drive, i've heard they are a bit scary at speed?


----------



## T.F.S. (Feb 5, 2004)

retro goodness!


----------



## jamesbilluk (Aug 10, 2006)

stunning that, always liked them, and the sound........:smokin: 
how long has he had the car? did he get it converted? i was thinking about a conversion a while ago before i got the skyline.

James.


----------



## nozza1 (Jan 13, 2007)

does he have a 10v or a 20v fitted under the bonnet..


----------



## andyw (Nov 12, 2001)

*my car!*

Thankyou:thumbsup: 

I have wanted one of these as long as i can remember and picked her up on saturday....

After a 100 mile drive home my ears were ringing 

Drives very well but i have a lot of jobs to do over the next few weeks.

10V at present with dialynx manifold, big I/C and hybrid turbo etc. 20V S2 will come in time though....

In love for sure - very very happy!

cheers

Andy


----------



## jamesbilluk (Aug 10, 2006)

awsome, congrats on the car mate, enjoy it. 

James.


----------



## harris2182 (Nov 13, 2006)

simply stunning 80`s classic


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

I best mates brother-in-law collected GrpB cars and I went out in his Quattro Sport Quattro in '88. it was quote an awesome thing for the time. I'll never forget being squashed in the back, sitting side ways as we races a RS500 Cosworth and beat is with ease. He also had a 6R4 and a Peugeot T16, but the Audi was my favourite for the noise it made.  Good old days. I seam to remember he paid almost a six figure sum for it and was quite out out when his local Ferrari dealership would not PX it for a Testarossa. I am quite glad he didn't swap it. I am not sure if he has any of them now.


----------



## nozza1 (Jan 13, 2007)

advise getting the 20v and enquire about a company by the name of MTM, l think if l remember correctly its a german tuning company who used to specailise in the quattro turbo, they can perform magic for your turbs


----------



## andyw (Nov 12, 2001)

Yes, will do - i have a 20v in my series 3 coupe. Great engine.

I have heard good things about MTM so will look into that:thumbsup: 

Cheers

Andy


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

I have been trying to talk Andy into bringing it to the JTS show


----------



## sparks (May 10, 2005)

that is simply immense!!!!!

Awesome.

Cheers Sparks


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

oh, I am jealous!


----------



## Pulse D (Mar 26, 2005)

davewilkins said:


> I have been trying to talk Andy into bringing it to the JTS show


lol... Andy says he'll be working on the interior & maintenance, so won't be bringing it :-( 

I have said he should put it on the 200+ stand


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

agreed. More than 200bhp so put it on. Tart it up later


----------



## GTR_Cymru (Jun 28, 2005)

:thumbsup: Gets the thumbs up from me, as an ex UR Quattro owner!


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

There's gotta be more pictures of this car in this thread.

Absolutely gorgeous


----------



## Domo-kun (Mar 2, 2007)

Uuh, I just love the Group-B & UR Quattro, sweet ride you got! :bowdown1: 

This is a bit OT, but worth a look when talking about resto projects or classics as yours.

Take a look of these amazing restos!!!

1984 Toyota Celica Turbo #TC18 
Group B ex Juha Kankkunen 1985 HongKong-Beijing Rally.
http://www.mat.fi/project1984toyotacelicaturbo.htm

If you don't want to go trough all the images, just click
"Go to picture # 274". There's a sweet UR Quattro...

An other classic resto...
1986 Lancia Delta S4 #226 
Ex Biasion 1986 Sanremo Rally, ex Alen 1986 RAC-Rally.
Fully restored to its original specification, documented history.
http://www.mat.fi/project1986lanciadeltas4.htm

Cheers and enjoy Finnish craftsmanship


----------



## shadows-skyline (Apr 16, 2005)

My brother has one of the original road going versions, would post a pic up but I havent got one  Slow to pull off as it is extremely heavy and the 4wd causes some major drag, but once its moving, boy it shifts. Not a great top speed as it never was required for the rally circuit, but acceleration is amazing up to about 80mph.


----------



## jamesbilluk (Aug 10, 2006)

wsome, rare beaste those the original ones, they fetch quite a bit now the SWB ones, get pics up if you can, would be cool


----------



## Newera (Mar 22, 2005)

Super uber cool car with immense tuning potential!! Love it :chuckle: :smokin: 

Miguel


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

goddam it, all this ur-quattro pornography lately is really making me want to go to extremes to acquire one! for the love of god, stop!!

short wheelbase, the bonnet vents, the fenders....ohhhhh <shudder> and then the Group B rear wing - why, oh why???


----------



## David (Apr 25, 2003)

I saw this on sunday at the M69 junction with Hinckley, looked cool


----------



## dean j (Jan 28, 2007)

Stunning car mate. Always wanted one, but always been bit too pricey for me. How much do they go for these days?

Dean j


----------



## shadows-skyline (Apr 16, 2005)

jamesbilluk said:


> wsome, rare beaste those the original ones, they fetch quite a bit now the SWB ones, get pics up if you can, would be cool


Yeah will see him tomorrow to see if I can get a few pics, he keeps it stored in the garage most of the year. Will see if I can find out a few more of the juicy details too. :smokin:


----------



## regal (Oct 3, 2005)

i have an ur lwb quattro lying in the corner of the workshop for over twelve years now, a few years ago i fitted the 20v s2 engine and six speed box, its on the button, but for a few years i have been toying with the idea of making it into a swb replica or giving it a real good coat of paintand keeping it as is( its tornado red by the way) just cant get the time to get near it. long or short? opinions please.


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

David said:


> I saw this on sunday at the M69 junction with Hinckley, looked cool


Sounds like Andy went to work in it


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

regal said:


> i have an ur lwb quattro lying in the corner of the workshop for over twelve years now, a few years ago i fitted the 20v s2 engine and six speed box, its on the button, but for a few years i have been toying with the idea of making it into a swb replica or giving it a real good coat of paintand keeping it as is( its tornado red by the way) just cant get the time to get near it. long or short? opinions please.


short:smokin:


----------



## andyw (Nov 12, 2001)

*spotted in hinckley!*

Thanks for the kind words guys.

I was fitting some new seats last night.

It even smells old - a mix of oil and old clothes!

I was in Hinckley on Saturday in the pouring rain on my way to A5 Aquatics:smokin: 

I am amazed how many people have flashed lights, waved or stopped to let me out - its great.I love it - has so much character  

Cheers

Andy


----------



## asaa00 (May 25, 2007)

wow, that car is absolutely gorgeous. Do you have ANY more pictures??


----------



## andyw (Nov 12, 2001)

Hi 

Mark (pulse D) has some more photos.

I will ask him to upload a few!

Cheers

Andy


----------



## asaa00 (May 25, 2007)

andyw said:


> Hi
> 
> Mark (pulse D) has some more photos.
> 
> ...


Thanks man, that is one of my all time favorite cars, and what a stunning example of it!


----------



## Pulse D (Mar 26, 2005)

As promised.... a couple more photo's of the Quattro (not best quality though, sorry!)


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

stunning cars these are!


----------



## bonzelite (May 14, 2006)

i want one


----------



## Pulse D (Mar 26, 2005)

bonzelite said:


> i want one


You definitely would if you heard it running, sounds awesome aswell as looks awesome...


----------

